# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz on Sunday 8th October @ 8.30pm

## Bobinovich

Hope to see you all there.  Newbies welcome  :Grin:

----------


## canuck

Mod Bob,

I am sorry that I won't be able to be there.  But have a great quiz.

----------


## Ricco

I'll try to be there, Bob.  :Grin:

----------


## The_man_from_del_monte

8.30 you say? I'll try and make that  ::

----------


## Bobinovich

Well Done Engiebenjy for winning this week's quiz.  See you next week

----------


## sassylass

quiz was fun fun fun, congrats to engie for highest points!

----------


## The_man_from_del_monte

Yeh, was good, thanks for organising it Bob.

----------

